# foucing on your target vs. foucing on your pins?



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Where is it cast in stone that, in archery, you focus on the target and let the sight pin be fuzzy?

The instruction that "sight alignment is more important than sight placement" is just as important in archery as rifle shooting.

I find that continued focus on the pin is hard to maintain, although focus on the pin with the target being fuzzy does tend to show less movement of the pin on the target.


----------



## gunsnarrows (Jan 8, 2010)

good to go!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I've always focused my eyes on the target. Bow, rifle or pistol. Qualified as expert marksman in my FLETC class in '94, so apparently I didn't know I was doing it wrong... 

Never could get comfortable with the "focus on the sight" idea... But I guess that's why I shoot a ring and not a pin...

John.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

John, both methods are correct, just different under various conditions. It really is a matter of personal preference. gunsnarrows appeared to be under the impression that archers MUST focus on the target and my point was more that it is not mandatory any more than compound shooters HAVE to use a low wrist grip and should never use higher grip angles like the olympic shooters (that is one of the more insane myths in archery today, but is another subject for another day).

Rifle shooters are taught that sight alignment is more important than sight placement because the angle of divergence of a misaligned sight can cause a greater miss than a simple error in sight placement on the target.

This may not be as critical as with a rifle because of distances, but, with archery, it does tend to calm the movement somewhat. That may be why some scope shooters can shoot well with high magnification that leaves their target image fuzzy.

I find that my sight and target can both reasonably clear but focusing on the pin instead of the target allows a more relaxed shot. The problem is that it is difficult to maintain depending upon target to target and shot to shot concentration, anxiety, pressure, and general wandering thoughts.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

LOL
ya when I throw a ball to the catchers mound I look at my hand instead of the catchers glove.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

swbuckmaster said:


> LOL
> ya when I throw a ball to the catchers mound I look at my hand instead of the catchers glove.


If you do not have anything constructive to add, don't waste our time with mindless drivel.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

FS560 said:


> If you do not have anything constructive to add, don't waste our time with mindless drivel.


Just because I dont agree with you dosent make it usless drivel it was an example of what you should be doing and that is looking where you want to hit. 

How about this one since you didnt understand the first one:

when you are driving a boat across a lake which one will allow you to get to a point on the opposite banke in the straightes line?

1. looking at the water in front of the boat
2. Or looking at a fixed point on the oposite bank.

Or how about this one:

what are you trying to hit your sight our the X? 

I only want to hit the X so that is what I am aiming at!:secret:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

swbuckmaster said:


> Just because I dont agree with you dosent make it usless drivel it was an example of what you should be doing and that is looking where you want to hit.
> 
> How about this one since you didnt understand the first one:
> 
> ...



You do not have to agree with me and I do not expect you to do so.

However, your comparisons are out of context, off point, misguided, and clearly illustrate your misunderstanding of the issue.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

I understand Jim 

since I cant focus on two things at the same time I choose to focus on what I want to hit and allow the pin/dot to go blurry. I shoot a subconscious release so all i want to see is the center of the target. 

If you choose to focus on your pin and don't care what you are aiming at then go ahead but you wont get mulligans when shooting with me.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

When I throw darts I focus on the center spot. When I aim I focus on the target center. your primary focus should always be on the center of the spot. You should move your "sight" into your "aiming" path. This helps with alignment.

I believe that if you focus on what you want to hit, your pin will circle the center automatically. You know how many times I was focused on the 'x' and when my release went off my pin was in the 4 ring. Guess where my arrow was? In the 'X'. That is where I was focusing. This is called the "Rabska" (sp) method I think.


That is the way it is done. Or at least done correctly. I dont care who you are.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Well here's one that'll blow your socks off! :teeth:

Most of the time when I miss the dot, it's because of something I did with my left hand. (bow hand)
Last year I began trying different methods for a solution.
The one that has thus far worked best for me is to focus on my left hand!

That's right, not on the scope, nor the dot (x).

I shoot a 1 5/8 scope housing w/ a 4X lens and a stick on circle.
It seems counterintuitive to me to use a dot or pin that covers up what I want to hit.

After reading several articles about shooting form instead of aiming, I began trying to focus on my left hand (along with overall form), and allow my subconscious mind to align all those dang little circles through peripheral vision.

And it works!
The problem is that during a round, I sometimes forget and go back to trying to AIM. (Still happens way too often.)
Then I start missing & getting hung up just under the dot again.
What this demonstrates to me is that the technique isn't burned into my feeble little brain as of yet.

Another interesting note ...
My eyesight is a bit poor past 30 yards or so.
I found that shooting *without* my glasses, so that the dot is blurry, is a benefit.
It doesn't matter whether or not I can see the X, only that all those circles are aligned.
And being able to actually see the X, (or a crisp clear dot) distracts my attention from the things that really matter.

The purpose of this post isn't to hijack the thread, or to ignore the OP's question.
The purpose is to say in summary, *"Focus on form and aiming will take care of itself."*

_Your milage may vary._


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

FS560 said:


> You do not have to agree with me and I do not expect you to do so.
> 
> However, your comparisons are out of context, off point, misguided, and clearly illustrate your misunderstanding of the issue.


I understood what he was getting at prefectly.
Relax.......no one HAS to agree with anyone. 

Lien2


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

GnA. It is a simple matter of preference. Some use a large dot that covers the entire white on a 5 spot. Others use a small dot or pin. Others yet use no dot at all and just stare at the X. It just comes down to what aiming method is most comfortable to you. There is no right or wrong way, just the one that works.


----------



## SD-Archer (Jan 19, 2010)

In line with what a few others have stated above….if it works for you, who’s to say it’s wrong. If it works…..it works. I personally have three stages to my sight picture (with a bow). 1st I acquire and pin the target. Then I look at the pin to make sure it’s the tip of the pin on the “X” then back to the target for release. All this really takes only 2-3 seconds. Works very well for me. I don’t really “concentrate” on one more than the other.


----------



## SD-Archer (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh....and just out of curiosity...not being sarcastic, but for those of you that look at the target and not the sight......how the heck do you sight your bows in??


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

SD-Archer said:


> Oh....and just out of curiosity...not being sarcastic, but for those of you that look at the target and not the sight......how the heck do you sight your bows in??


Let's say your shooting low and to the right.

Move your pin down and to the right. This puts you back to center. 

How do you do it?


----------



## SD-Archer (Jan 19, 2010)

subconsciously said:


> Let's say your shooting low and to the right.
> 
> Move your pin down and to the right. This puts you back to center.
> 
> How do you do it?


So then yes you do look at your pin. My question reffered to the posters that said they do not look at their pins when sighting in on their targets. My point was simply that at some point....you have to.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

SD-Archer said:


> So then yes you do look at your pin. My question reffered to the posters that said they do not look at their pins when sighting in on their targets. My point was simply that at some point....you have to.


I'm and "X" focuser. 


I don't "look" at the pin or dot, but reference it in the sight picture...its more like looking through it, than at it.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> I'm and "X" focuser.
> 
> 
> I don't "look" at the pin or dot, but reference it in the sight picture...its more like looking through it, than at it.


Exactly.
No matter which you say you do, you have to "look" at both your pin and your target to hit what you are aiming at. It's just a matter of preference as to which one is more in focus. IMHO of course. :wink:

Lien2


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree that each person has there own way of doing each part of there shot sequence and aiming. I used to shoot a dot a few years back and always caught myself moving the dot off the spot in order to make sure it was still there lol. I have since switched to the True Spot Sniper scope which is like shooting a circle only nothing can move or slip on it. Since switching I have noticed my shooting(and inside outs) take a BIG jump. now I anchor in and stare down the X through the ring and it is a much more comfortable relaxing shot.


----------



## daver (Sep 3, 2005)

I keep both eyes open no matter if I shooting archery, pistol or rifle. I was thought this in the military. I am extreamly accurate out to 800 yards open sites with an issue m-16 or my own ar-15...but think about it I cannot even see the actual target with no scope...so I do the best I can to focas on the silloette of the target, the front sight becomes a blur but I can still see if it is high low left or right and adjust.

I use this same philocophy in archery. I keep both eyes open for a 3d perception and focas on the center of the yellow ring. I start high in the eight ring and slowly drop my front arm and raise my rear arm as the center gets that top pin blur I steady myself and sqeeze the trigger. I mostly hit x, 10 or 9 using this method.

If I close my left eye I shoot mediocre at best...but I'd call it pisspoor shooting compared to keeping both eyes open.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*.*

I have always taught my students...The target does not move..it is easier in my opinion to look at the target that is not moving than follow your dot that is..Because when you are nervous or having an off day your groups will suffer if you are following your dot all over the place due to movement..You will hear many Pros and coaches say..Let the dot float and look at the center of the X..Because 99.9999% of the time the arrow will go where you are looking not where the dot is if you have good form and are looking at the middle of the middle..Do to the fact that a split second before the shot breaks your subconcious will attempt to put the dot or ring right where you are looking....This is why I shoot a ring or a True Vision lens that you simply look through at what you want to hit and allow your subconcious to center everything up ..Just my thoughts..Pro1


----------

